

Show HN: Ski and snowboard mountain conditions + skier Instagrams - hpoydar
http://skijuice.com

======
slajax
I actually built something similar a while back. Fun but hard to monetize. I
got the idea from someone on HN who did it for surfing. Nice work. Well
executed. 10 points if you can figure out how to do image analysis to
determine visibility which is often a big issue on the costal ranges.

~~~
hpoydar
Actually the Forecast.io API provides visibility data - no image analysis
necessary. I'll add it to the ski area pages.

------
ploer
Nice... looking at [http://skijuice.com/photos](http://skijuice.com/photos)
just makes me happy. :)

------
hpoydar
Weather is powered by Forecast.io

